# Carbon Express Mayhem Arrow



## MN Bow Shooter (Aug 5, 2009)

*CARBON EXPRESS® CREATES MAYHEM IN ARCHERY INDUSTRY.*New MayhemTM Arrow Performs Like 3 Arrows in 1

Flushing, Michigan – Carbon Express®, a leader in arrow technology and innovation introduces the MayhemTM with K-360o™ Weave Technology. Engineered to deliver the ultimate combination of speed, accuracy and penetration, Mayhem raises the bar and sets a new standard for complete hunting versatility and performance. 

“Mayhem is the rare series of arrow that achieves excellence in three areas – without compromise. The key is our innovative new K-360º Weave Technology that provides 360º degree spine consistency for accuracy and superior kinetic energy without adding weight typically needed for outstanding penetration. The K-360º Weave Technology is the secret weapon behind the Mayhem series that enables speed, accuracy and penetration in a single arrow,” noted Stephen Graham, the company’s Director of Marketing.

The Mayhem comes standard with the Patented BuffTuff® Plus K-360º Weave Technology for excellent strength and spine consistency and BulldogTM Nock Collars which provide unrelenting strength and durability for nock-end impacts. The Mayhem is available fletched with BlazerTM or FusionTM Vanes for added velocity and precise broadhead placement. The arrow features a straightness of +/- .0035”, a weight tolerance of +/- 1.0 grain and a spine selection tolerance of +/-.0025”. It is available in the Mayhem, or the Built in Weight Forward Mayhem Hunter.

About Carbon Express®
Carbon Express®, an Eastman Outdoors Inc. brand, is the leading manufacturer of high performance carbon hunting and target arrows and arrow components for hunters and target shooters. For more information or customer service visit www.carbonexpressarrows.com, or call 800.241.4833.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

I am really thinking of going to this arrow ...


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks nice. build great arrows.


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

Will these be less expensive than the Maximas?


----------



## MN Bow Shooter (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, they will be less expensive.


----------



## 123diemjr (Jan 9, 2010)

what is the grains per inch of this arrow?


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Website says .350 = 9.8 gpi


----------



## S2! (Mar 14, 2009)

Just picked up a dozen of the Mayhem 250's. Look pretty good. Have been shooting the Carbon Express Terminator XP Selects - but no longer available. The Mayhem's cost $20 more for a dozen, but look to be a lot more durable than the standard Terminators. Now I just have to wait for Oct. 1.


----------



## MN Bow Shooter (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad you like the look's of them!!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I want to hear about the Mutinys!


----------



## MN Bow Shooter (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1105782&highlight=Mutiny


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

S2! said:


> Just picked up a dozen of the Mayhem 250's. Look pretty good. Have been shooting the Carbon Express Terminator XP Selects - but no longer available. The Mayhem's cost $20 more for a dozen, but look to be a lot more durable than the standard Terminators. Now I just have to wait for Oct. 1.


If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for them?


----------



## LungBustaa8 (Aug 15, 2010)

Just shot some at the local bowshop... Now I have 6 more in my arsenal


----------



## LungBustaa8 (Aug 15, 2010)

Just shot some at the local bowshop... Now I have 6 more in my arsenal


----------

